# what's the color of your cats eyes?



## bagulec (Jan 16, 2007)

As in a title - what is the color of your cats’ eyes? Which color do you like best on cats? Just curious :roll: 


Well...when I got Jazza her eyes were a mixture of blue and yellow (BSH are borne with blue eyes) and now they are changed to yellow...I wonder if they gone turn orange or stay the same?! Does any one know how it is with BSH? I think yellow is very pretty although I like the richness of orange on British Blue 8)


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

Firstly all cats have blue eyes as kittens, they start to change colour around 4 to 6 weeks of age until they reach their adult colour by about three months, after that, the colour doesn't change anymore.

We have three Cornish Rex and one DSH. The DSH , Miss Mouse and black C-Rex, Heero, have golden eyes, probably what you call yellow. The seal point and whilt C-Rex, Dodger, has blue eyes, as all pointed cats do, and lastly my baby Romeo an orange tabby C-Rex has lovely aqua coloured eyes. I love the blue and the aqua coloured eyes, especially the aqua, as I've never seen that colour except in pictures.

Michelle


----------



## bagulec (Jan 16, 2007)

loveshobbits said:


> Firstly all cats have blue eyes as kittens, they start to change colour around 4 to 6 weeks of age until they reach their adult colour by about three months, after that, the colour doesn't change anymore.
> 
> We have three Cornish Rex and one DSH. The DSH , Miss Mouse and black C-Rex, Heero, have golden eyes, probably what you call yellow. The seal point and whilt C-Rex, Dodger, has blue eyes, as all pointed cats do, and lastly my baby Romeo an orange tabby C-Rex has lovely aqua coloured eyes. I love the blue and the aqua coloured eyes, especially the aqua, as I've never seen that colour except in pictures.
> 
> Michelle


well..i though it might be that all the cats are born with blue eyes (babes do too!) but wasn't sure...

I use to have Russian Blue and he had sapphire color and it suits the coat color soooo well!!! Aqua? Hmmm…interesting! I’ll take a look at Romeos eyes at the pictures. 

Golden or yellow…well they more yellow to me then golden to be honest. Jazza is exactly 4 months old so it might change, right?!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It seems all of our kitties have green eyes except LuckyDuck has yellow eyes.


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't think it will change anymore, but yellow is a pretty colour  I'm pretty sure that in the cat world (of breeders and cat shows) they call the colour gold, just like my obviously orange Romeo is called red, or a grey cat is called blue... go figger  

Michelle


----------



## bagulec (Jan 16, 2007)

loveshobbits said:


> I don't think it will change anymore, but yellow is a pretty colour  I'm pretty sure that in the cat world (of breeders and cat shows) they call the colour gold, just like my obviously orange Romeo is called red, or a grey cat is called blue... go figger
> 
> Michelle


well..yellow is really nice and she is georgues with theas eyes )) no meatter haw its called yellow or gold hihihihi


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

My cats have green/gold eyes. My favorite color for cats is blue on a dark face...but what I really love is eyes that are different colors, like one blue one green. It's the best of both worlds!


----------



## bagulec (Jan 16, 2007)

MandyJoBo said:


> My cats have green/gold eyes. My favorite color for cats is blue on a dark face...but what I really love is eyes that are different colors, like one blue one green. It's the best of both worlds!


odd eyes? check this then:
http://sahmetcats.newmail.ru/litters/05 ... 505_3.html

out of space for me  wdyt?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

^ very cool!!!


My baby has baby blue eyes. :luv


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

loveshobbits said:


> Firstly all cats have blue eyes as kittens, they start to change colour around 4 to 6 weeks of age until they reach their adult colour by about three months, after that, the colour doesn't change anymore.


Actually, that's not always true, some cats eyes change gradually over a period of years. One of my boy's had gorgeous cooper eyes until he was 2, and now at 4 they've changed to a deep green... And another of my boy's had grey-blue eyes for the first 1.5 - 2 years and now they are a deep blue...


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

bagulec said:


> As in a title - what is the color of your cats’ eyes? Which color do you like best on cats? Just curious :roll:


As to answer this question...I have cats with lots of different colored eyes. We have various shades of blue, aqua, green, gold, cooper, and even a couple with odd-eyes. I love them all....


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

TxnKats wrote:

"Actually, that's not always true, some cats eyes change gradually over a period of years. One of my boy's had gorgeous cooper eyes until he was 2, and now at 4 they've changed to a deep green... And another of my boy's had grey-blue eyes for the first 1.5 - 2 years and now they are a deep blue..."

That's very interesting, I was just going by what I had read, but experience will always win out!!  

Michelle


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

My Sam had golden eyes. He was an unusually intelligent ginger tabby. Velvet had green eyes and a rich dark-grey undercoat with silvery outer coat.
Ugly was a golden eyed long haired tortie. Rusty had golden eyes, too, and a luxurious long ginger and white coat. 
Snow had yellow eyes and short white coat. 

Are some eye colors more associated with some coat colors?

edit to add - just curious, didn't mean to divert the thread
:kittyball


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

******'s eyes are a deep amber, suki's are a pale jade, i think its called aquamarine... i love them both


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Mango has copper eyes, that is why we picked him out. I hope they don't change color, we will have to give him back!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Kota's got baby blues and Stix has pale yellow/green eyes, not sure if there is a name for that color. I would love to have a black kitty with green eyes.


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

bagulec said:


> MandyJoBo said:
> 
> 
> > My cats have green/gold eyes. My favorite color for cats is blue on a dark face...but what I really love is eyes that are different colors, like one blue one green. It's the best of both worlds!
> ...


That's so pretty! And the kitties are pretty too.


----------



## Laudin (Jul 23, 2005)

Khia had blue eyes until she was about 8 mo old, then they changed to a gold-yellow color for about 3-4 months, and now they're green. She has a big green patch over one eye and it looks cute


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Mischka & Linx have blue eyes, Pandi has olive and Sundance has grold (golden green)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sometimes it looks like Baby has green and sometimes it looks like she has yellow eyes :? .


----------

